# Read/Write - HDD sehr langsam



## Radhad (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitz hier vor einem Notebook mit einem blöden Problem: bei einem Kopier- oder Verschiebevorgang von Partition C: auf D: bspw. schafft die Platte nur noch maximal 4 MB/s, statt 16-20 MB/s. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp, wie ich das beheben kann ohne Windows XP SP2 neu installieren zu müssen?



Gruß Radhad


----------



## AndreG (30. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Haste nen Virenwächter an?

Mfg Andre


----------

